# What would you pay for this trailer?



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Due to some extenuating circumstances (someone stole hubby's identity and filed taxes under his social) I may need to part with my trailer.

What would you pay for a trailer like this? I'm in North Carolina if that helps.

Trailer -2 horse bumper pull, with padded sides and divider. Full dressing room with room for 2 saddles, 4 hanging hooks, and a padded seat with storage underneath. Has lights inside derssing room, horse portion, and behind trailer for nighttime loading/unloading. Only weighs 1300 lbs. Can easily be pulled by mid-weight SUV/truck. Needs tires.






































What do you think it's worth? I have a clean title. I dont remember the brand, though i could get that info when i get home from work.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Since tires could run $400+ I would think that ~$2500 would be a fair number.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you. I was certainly hoping to fetch more. I love my trailer and would hate to part with it, but were counting on his tax return for some wedding finances. If I could only get $2500 I'd probably part with one of our ATV's first. I have seen rust buckets going from $1200-$2700 around here. But I cant find anything similar to mine to compare it to.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you looked at prices for compareable trailers at LBs? They do a lot of business in NC. LBs Trailer


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

THanks , I took a look but doesnt see anything comparable.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would probably put it at 3k and be negotiable; you'll probably get $2500 for it.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I paid $3000 for a 3 horse slant load with dressing area in really good condition. Two horse trailers don't usually go for a whole lot from what I have seen. Also, just because people are asking a lot for their rust bucket trailers, it doesn't mean that people are buying them or paying that much for them. I think $2500 would be a very reasonable offer.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea... for that I may just hold on to it. I got a good deal, and i am fond of my trailer. Thanks for all the input!


----------

